# Tommy Farmer in Outdoor Life Magazine



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Hatt Attack*
Hotspot: Hatteras Island, N.C.
*Hot Stick*: Tommy Farmer, six-time long-distance-casting champion 

*The Target*: Red drum

*The Deal*: “North Carolina’s Hatteras Island is the perfect place to intersect fish migrating up and down the coastline from late spring through summer."

http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles/hunting/2015/02/surf-fishing-three-coastal-cities-killer-bites


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sweet read. Thanks Matt.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I was driving home from Hatteras last Oct or Nov when the writer called. He interviewed as I drove down highway 64. The article was heavily edited from the questions he asked (to be expected) but overall turned out OK.



Thanks for posting Matt.

Tommy


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Good to see them recognizing an expert, though running it in February seems a little weird.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Matt,

While I suppose I am an expert at throwing a sinker (and bait) a long way there are lots of guys I would defer to as "experts" in the art of drum fishing. Just glad I could add some value and some recognition... 

Tommy


----------

